

Show HN: Easy2Rec – High quality videos made easy - diogopalhais
http://www.easy2rec.com

======
oliwarner
Can't tell if it's your hosting or my connection but many of the assets don't
load first time. Makes the page look fairly awful. Took four refreshes to get
the full thing.

In terms of marketing though, a feature _demonstration_ on the front page
would be a lot more helpful than just re-stating the same stuff over and over
again. I get that it's "easy"... But what does that mean? Show me somebody
creating a video with it. I can see that in the user guide but that's two
clicks too far away for me.

~~~
algorithms
It's not your connection, they don't load for me as well.

~~~
diogopalhais
I am working to detect and correct the problem, however It occurs only
sometimes. Sorry about that but as you know this is necessary to improve.

------
luastoned
I could live with branding on the free version, but 432p as the best export
resolution? No thanks.

Even Microsoft's Movie Maker seems like a better deal than your (free)
software.

------
IGN
service unavailable

~~~
diogopalhais
It's up now :)

~~~
vadvi
nope :(

